

Parrot has a roadmap - zby
https://trac.parrot.org/parrot/wiki/ParrotLongTermRoadmap
The main part of the Perl6 development effort, famous of it's elusiveness and delays, just got a time line.  Now it is only matter of waiting untill 2010 for a production version :)
======
apgwoz
What has gone wrong in the development of Parrot that it's taking so long?
Also, what about Perl 6? Is it just because Parrot isn't 1.0 yet, that it's
not out?

~~~
zby
It was just much more difficult than anyone would predict. Now - with that
roadmap - this is a different game, now you can check if the project is
proceeding according to the timeline. I hope it will - and this should be the
end of the arguments that it will never end.

